# Mystery Ranch Rucks



## MS0325 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gents,

I'm looking to get a new ruck, and was wondering if anyone has experience with Mystery Ranch products. The model I've been looking at is the Mountain Ruck. They offer it in multicam and coyote. Are those colors authorized with the new OCP? Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## policemedic (Jun 23, 2016)

I run a Mystery Ranch RATS pack; it's awesome.  Their stuff is great.

I can't speak to the OCP issue.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 24, 2016)

Is there any wear, and friction points? How's the load distribution? The alice pack I've been using is worn through and held together by paracord, so I definitely want something more durable.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 24, 2016)

I haven't noticed either problem. You fit the frame to your body so that helps a lot.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 24, 2016)

What are your thoughts on the RATS pack? As a med bag, is there anything lacking? Kind of unrelated, but what is the path to get to SWAT Medic? Is it paramedic with the tactical cert?


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

I've liked the 3 types of packs I've tried.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

moobob said:


> I've liked the 3 types of packs I've tried.



Can't beat the CIF price either!


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

If I was spending my own money (and was rich) I'd buy Kifaru.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2016)

Recently a group I was working with gave me a Mystery Ranch "3 day assault BVS pack".  Excellent construction, fit and form. Wears well and the support system is very comfortable. It has a center opening pouch, this gives instant access to gear inside, which is very convenient. Also numerous compression straps on it to secure the load, and keep it from shifting if and when doing off trail stuff. It has molle attachment points on the back, with a center zipper down the back of the middle of the pack. It has a generic hydration pouch and it holds the load well and balances it. I put a 100oz Camelbak bladder in it.  The carry system is very comfortable with moderate loads up to 40 pounds. The only negative thing I can say is the color; it's multi camo, that's what the guys get issued. I can't gripe too much, it was free.... That prevents me from carrying it more traveling to some areas of the world.

Hill People gear "UTE Backpack" another pack I truly love, simple, tough and wears extremely well. Love this little pack, awesome, it's my favorite...just outstanding. Simple design easy to use very comfortable and extremely rugid.


----------

